# Another child killed in Chinese hit-and-run



## TLSS_N (Oct 25, 2011)

*	After the tragedy of Yue Yue, the Chinese trucker who hit a boy... then ran over him again to be sure he'd died 'because it was cheaper than paying the hospital bills'*

*Tragedy comes just a week after two-year-old was knocked down by two vehicles on a busy market street and ignored by 18 passers-by.*


A lorry driver ran over a five-year-old  boy – and then reversed over him to make sure he was dead in an apparent attempt to avoid footing hospital bills for the child.
The sickening incident happened in Luzhou, western China, when driver Ao Yong hit Xiong Maoke as he left home to walk to school.
Witness Zhang Shifen said: ‘I saw the truck move back a little and then move forward again. Xiong became wrapped up in the wheel and the truck continued forward another ten yards.’
The tragedy comes just a week after two-year-old Yue Yue was knocked down by two vehicles on a busy market street. The child was ignored by 18 passers-by before someone came to her aid. She died in hospital a few days later.









Fatal: Xiong Maoke's mother sits beside the truck that killed her five-year-old son. The image of the child's body has been pixelated by MailOnline




Sickening: The truck that killed Xiong as he was walked home to school in Luzhou, western China
In this latest incident passers-by said the lorry driver jumped from his cab after hitting the boy. They claimed Yong then asked: ‘How much shall I pay?’ 

Police said Yong, a 35-year-old lorry driver from Luxian, argued with the boy’s family about the size of the damages for seven hours.
After the latest incident, Yong denied reversing over the boy to kill him. Last night, police and government staff insisted Xiong died on impact.
Their investigation ruled that Yong was the first person to call the police after his truck hit the boy in the village of Yunfeng, in Luzhou, Sichuan province.
They said his body was not removed immediately because angry villagers were demanding instant compensation from the driver.
In heartrending scenes, the boy's mother sat shocked next to the covered body of her five-year-old son.
A string of such horrific cases have led to soul-searching in China, where the economic boom has been blamed for fuelling materialism at the cost of compassion.
Handing over compensation if an accident victim dies is seen by many Chinese as cheaper than paying for lengthy hospital treatment. The Communist regime does not provide free healthcare for its 1.3billion citizens.




Ignored: In a similar incident the previous week, Yue Yue was left with horrific brain injuries and never recovered
The fear of high medical bills is also thought to be behind a second accident in China in which toddler Yue Yue was knocked down by two vehicles on a busy market street.
The gruesome ordeal, captured by security cameras, showed the bleeding child was ignored by 18 passers-by before she was picked up by a scrap picker and given to her mother, who rushed to the street looking for her. 
A week after the accident, she died in hospital.
Two drivers suspected of running over the Chinese toddler were arrested on Sunday.
The Beijing News and other outlets reported that police in the city of Foshan concluded their initial investigation and ordered the two men formally arrested, a step that almost always leads to a trial.





Source



Spoiler: rage




I can't post the source here because it's a deffinately nsfw source, but over at  they posted about another diliberate hit and murder of a 5 year old. How far are people willing to go in reguards to the moral spectrum! THIS FUCKING PISSES ME OFF, I absolutely hate that they can get away with such a blatent act, HOW DARE THEY, it was a child, how could they do such dispicable act! THIS is what happens when communism takes root, there is no moral standing!!!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 25, 2011)

YOU MUST BE FUCKING KIDDING ME. I REFUSE TO BELIEVE SOMEONE WOULD THAT BIG OF A DOUCHE.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 25, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> YOU MUST BE FUCKING KIDDING ME. I REFUSE TO BELIEVE SOMEONE WOULD THAT BIG OF A DOUCHE.


Have you not seen the video of the 2 year old girl?


----------



## prowler (Oct 25, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/forum/7-general-off-topic-chat/


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

I moved this to GOTC as well.

I remember I was watching a documentary on China (I think it's called The People's Republic of Capitalism or something, it was a Koppel on Discovery thing, definitely watch it) and I remember there was a portion about driving in China. I think they really need to regulate that more so people can avoid shit like this altogether.

But yes, this is quite sickening and this guy deserves no sympathy.

EDIT: And, um, what exactly does "Chi'coms" stand for again? Maybe I'm not terribly educated on this but it seems, erm, "interesting". My current thought is that it stands for "Chinese Communists".


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh... my god.

What the fuck is wrong with people?


----------



## TLSS_N (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I moved this to GOTC as well.
> 
> I remember I was watching a documentary on China (I think it's called The People's Republic of Capitalism or something, it was a Koppel on Discovery thing, definitely watch it) and I remember there was a portion about driving in China. I think they really need to regulate that more so people can avoid shit like this altogether.
> 
> ...


that's what it is.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 25, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> Oh... my god.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with* some chinese* people?



FTFY


----------



## smile72 (Oct 25, 2011)

This is typical of China's urban area.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 25, 2011)

smile72 said:


> This is China.




It's not all of China. Just small group of people do choose not to have morality.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 25, 2011)

Not really this is slightly typical behavior in the urban regions to avoid large lawsuits. That's why no one helps because they don't want to be sued.


----------



## Shuji1987 (Oct 25, 2011)

I couldn't help but laugh at the fact that people blame this on communism... You must be poorly educated if you think there's any truth to that.

Still it's sick to see what kind of people roam this planet.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 25, 2011)

_Chaz_, Guild McCommunist, Sonic, can't read apparently. See how I bolded *some*? I know that not all Chinese people are ass holes like this guy.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 25, 2011)

This sickens me. If I saw this happen, I would beat the culprit within an inch of his life.

...that reminds me...I still need to go out and buy some emergency weapons.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 25, 2011)

Shuji1987 said:


> I couldn't help but laugh at the fact that people blame this on communism... You must be poorly educated if you think there's any truth to that.
> 
> Still it's sick to see what kind of people roam this planet.




Blame it on capitalism.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:


> Shuji1987 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't help but laugh at the fact that people blame this on communism... You must be poorly educated if you think there's any truth to that.
> ...



I blame it on bad drivers and bad people, maybe because I'm not special.


----------



## nando (Oct 25, 2011)

so is murder totally legal in china?


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2011)

F*cking bastards.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Oct 25, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> This sickens me. If I saw this happen, I would beat the culprit within an inch of his life.
> 
> ...that reminds me...I still need to go out and buy some emergency weapons.


What the guy did was really fucked up, but what you said is pretty fucked up as well. I don't understand why people seem to think that the answer to violence is more violence.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 25, 2011)

While I'm not defending him, I at least get why no one ever helps when stuff like this happens.  Too afraid of literal betrayal.  But...why was there a kid wandering around where this guy was driving?  Doesn't look very urban...

On another note, is the title for this topic really appropriate?  Are we really allowing racism now?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 25, 2011)

Can the mods please explain why my post was deleted?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 25, 2011)

chi-coms...  that sounds kind of derogatory...  while the story is absolutely effing horrific, the presentation disturbed me nearly as much.


----------



## nando (Oct 25, 2011)

you know at one point, parent are gonna be throwing their kids in front of traffic in hopes of compensation.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 25, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Can the mods please explain why my post was deleted?


Derogatory talk against the chinese, me guesses. But I dunno who was that removed your post.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh god, not again. Not more sadistic, greedy assholes in China that care more about their expenses than one's life.

These aren't Chinese people. These _things_ should not be even considered human, let alone Chinese.


----------



## Necron (Oct 25, 2011)

Blame selfish people and the system that rules them.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Oct 25, 2011)

And I thought Romania sucks...

No, seriously now, that's just sick. These... criminals... they aren't human. Who the heck gave them the drivers license?

I'm wondering what will they say if their kids will have the same fate... if they have any kids... Though, I doubt that...


----------



## nando (Oct 25, 2011)

so how much does it cost to run over a child in china?


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

Bah... Even most serial killers are against child murder...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 25, 2011)

I love how people are thinking this is native to China only.  This happens everywhere, guys.



Skelletonike said:


> Bah... Even most serial killers are against child murder...


----------



## pistone (Oct 25, 2011)

i just have no word ,wtf this is just sick


----------



## Coto (Oct 25, 2011)

This is sickening...

And will you be able to continue your life normally if you just did something like this?..


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

alunral said:


> I love how people are thinking this is native to China only.  This happens everywhere, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lost Wisdom (Oct 25, 2011)

ok im raging


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't know why people find this bad behavior. We were not born all nice and dandy to everyone, society and "popular opinion" just shaped the way we think is acceptable. However, we are talking about a country with the population being almost 10 fold that of the United States or other countries. Over there, it's not acceptable to have multiple children after a certain point. Their society is faced with another belief system.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

That is so messed up, they can pay off people to kill.... why isnt that here in australia.
But honestly this is just wrong, it makes the chinese people look bad from the views of others.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 25, 2011)

Zetta_x said:


> I don't know why people find this bad behavior. We were not born all nice and dandy to everyone, society and "popular opinion" just shaped the way we think is acceptable. However, we are talking about a country with the population being almost 10 fold that of the United States or other countries. Over there, it's not acceptable to have multiple children after a certain point. Their society is faced with another belief system.



I'm not sure what kind of moronics were employed to create this post...
But if you can read that article and NOT be disgusted/disturbed/annoyed/something normal, you're as fucked up as that driver who killed that little boy to avoid hospital fees.


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 25, 2011)

I really do not know what to say. Who would do this to a child. It's just inhumane.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 25, 2011)

Well...

No, no nice encouraging words here. That's just fucking despicable.


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 26, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why people find this bad behavior. We were not born all nice and dandy to everyone, society and "popular opinion" just shaped the way we think is acceptable. However, we are talking about a country with the population being almost 10 fold that of the United States or other countries. Over there, it's not acceptable to have multiple children after a certain point. Their society is faced with another belief system.
> ...



I did not mention whether or not I was "disgusted/disturbed/annoyed/something normal" about the article therefore any inferences about me are invalid.

All I did was state a counter argument, Many people on this thread pretend that there exists some universal morals that everyone socially accepts.

I simply put that the morals of someone is heavily dependent on the conditions they live in. I continued my post explaining the conditions China is in and how it may explain what went in the mind of the truck driver.

*No where anywhere I put my biased emotions in my post*

If this was the end of the world his behavior may be justified? If there were meteors crashing into earth and everyone was dying back and forth, I can almost guarantee at least one person would change their mind whether or not it is wrong for a kid to be killed instantly by a truck and then re-ran over to ensure death.

*There exists a fine boundary that is subjective per person. Your opinions are futile to some people because they end at that, your opinions.*


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 26, 2011)

raulpica said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Can the mods please explain why my post was deleted?
> ...



I never said anything that was Derogatory. _Chaz_ and Guild misread my post. _Chaz_  was generalizing this tragedy towards all so I corrected him. Simple as that.


----------



## Midna (Oct 26, 2011)

Zetta_x said:


> I don't know why people find this bad behavior. We were not born all nice and dandy to everyone, society and "popular opinion" just shaped the way we think is acceptable. However, we are talking about a country with the population being almost 10 fold that of the United States or other countries. Over there, it's not acceptable to have multiple children after a certain point. Their society is faced with another belief system.


>In other countries, murder is acceptable, because their culture is different


----------



## Jehuty25 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why people find this bad behavior. We were not born all nice and dandy to everyone, society and "popular opinion" just shaped the way we think is acceptable. However, we are talking about a country with the population being almost 10 fold that of the United States or other countries. Over there, it's not acceptable to have multiple children after a certain point. Their society is faced with another belief system.
> ...


Consider me a fucked up person.


----------



## WolfSpider (Oct 26, 2011)

Why are these kids even in the road?


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 26, 2011)

I find that the media is always showcasing the bad about China simply because it's a socialist nation. This kind of stuff might always happen in poor democratic nations but does not get shown. China is always being badly portrayed by most overseas media because of it being a communist superpower.

On the other hand, there are just TOO many chinese immigrants here. They just come and cheat, swindle (of course not all of them)

On topic: this guy is cruel, but I think the full situation must be understood to really determine whether he is cruel or not.


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 26, 2011)

Why would he do that?


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 26, 2011)

Maplemage said:


> Why would he do that?


I'm not sure what you're referring to, but according to the article, the driver "reversed over him to make sure he was dead in an apparent *attempt to avoid footing hospital bills for the child*."

The boy could've been alive if he hadn't done that... ;_;


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 26, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Maplemage said:
> 
> 
> > Why would he do that?
> ...



Would it have been a life worth living after that?


----------



## Midna (Oct 26, 2011)

alunral said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Maplemage said:
> ...


Would life be worth living after going to the hospital?

In most cases, yes. In some cases, entirely debatable.

But I'm not sure what you mean. We don't know what the injuries would have been. I hope you're not saying life in a wheelchair isn't worth living. Unless you mean brain damage, but there's no way to tell if the victim would have had brain damage before he was finished off.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 26, 2011)

Do _some_ people think Money is greater than life?


----------



## wasim (Oct 26, 2011)

wtf !
he killed that child so that he don't have to pay the bills ?!!


----------

